# Heringe Holland 2010



## graetsche (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

wie sieht es dieses Jahr mit Heringen aus, sind schon welche da?
Ich war noch nie auf Hering unterwegs!
Wer kann mir Tips geben, zu Vorschriften, Tageskarten und auch guten Stellen für Anfänger?;+

Oder plant einer eine Tagestour, aus dem Ruhrpott, nach Holland und möchte einem Anfänger etwas beibringen?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## powermike1977 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

hi,
fahr doch mal nach renesse (evtl. nicht gerade ueber ostern)-da kannst du dir im shop genug tips etc holen. und wenn keine heringe da sind, gibts bestimmt platte, hornhecht oder wolfsbarsch.
mike


----------



## graetsche (1. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo powermike1977,

 danke für die Antwort, aber ab wann kann man denn den Hering fangen? Oder ist er bereits eingetroffen?


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## roofvisser (3. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Graetsche,

Das wasser ist noch zu kalt, die hering ist noch nicht im grossen zahlen da. 
Voriger woche auf 1 tag nur 5 heringen.
Besser ist noch 1 a 2 wochen zu warten.
Wenn du mit ein grosser boot ein tagestour macht (z.b. MS Theo http://www.zeevisland.com/MS-Theo.htm ) dan ist die tageskarte dabei.

gruss aus Holland


----------



## graetsche (3. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo roofvisser,

 danke für den Tipp#6.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## corax (8. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo, liebe Heringsangler in den Niederlanden,
an der Top-Stelle Brouwerssluis am Grevelingenmeer wird zur Zeit ( 7.4. und 8.4. vormittags ) noch kein Hering gefangen. Immerhin sind schon drei Seehunde da. Es geht also bald los.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Moin Herman, das deckt sich mit den Antworten von den Händlern in der Region. Schade eigentlich weil wir wollten am Samstag eigentlich dort hin.


----------



## meier-online (9. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

hallo zusammen, möchte dieses jahr auch mal ein paar heringe fangen, nur wie macht ihr das mit dem transport der fische, ist es nicht so das der hering sehr schnell schlecht wird? oder ist es so wie mit den makrelen, einfach genug salz drauf und fertig?

gruß kai.


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Kai, ich mache es so das sie Heringe in einen Drahtsetzkescher am boot kommen. NAch dem Angeln werden die im Setzkescher direkt gewaschen (die Schuppen fliegen ab) und dann ausgenommen. Bis jetzt hat das immer geklappt. Achso anschließend kommen die natürlich in eine Thermokiste mit Crusheis von ner Tankstelle.


----------



## corax (9. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Kai,
Heringe werden , wenn sie nach dem Fang nicht ausreichend gekühlt werden, sehr schnell schlecht. Für mich habe ich das Problem folgendermaßen gelöst. Vor Ort kommt der frische Fang nach betäuben und abstechen in eine Kühlbox mit ausreichender Zahl an Kühlelementen. Nach Angelende werden die Heringe gesäubert (entschuppt, ausgenommen und gewaschen ) und dann in ein Kühl-/Gefriergerät gegeben. Dieses Gerät kann ich auch im Auto mit 12V betreiben. Wenn ich am selben Tag nach Hause fahre, sind die Heringe bei Ankunft schon eingefroren.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## graetsche (11. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo,

 wie ist denn der Stand, wird an der Küste Hollands bereits gefangen?|rolleyes
Laut Forum geht es ja nun an der Ostsee los!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Ralf, ich glaube nicht das die Niederländer die Heringe für sich haben möchten, aber gerade ne Mail aus Stellendam bekommen: auch hute 10.04 kein Hering. Leider. Wir scharren auch schon mit den Hufen.


----------



## helgen (12. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Leute,
wir waren am 10.04.2010 auf dem grevlingermeer bei renesse es waren zahlreiche boote draußen Ca 30 und zwei kutter
aber kein hering vereinzelt ein bis zwei
das fazit der holänder et is nok tu cold da water
wir waren schneider.
gr helgen#h


----------



## corax (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Heringsangler,
ich werde am Wochenende zum Grevelingenmeer fahren und auf Heringe angeln. Weiß jemand aus eigener Erfahrung, ob die Heringe schon eingetroffen sind? Die wenigen Berichte in den Foren sind widersprüchlich. Ein Niederländer berichtet vom vergangenen Sonntag und stellt die Frage, nachdem er nichts gefangen hat ( und andere auch ) :" Dit jaar geen haring? " ( www.zeevisland.com/vangstbericht/Boot--April--2010.htm ). Einer behauptet, daß sich die Eimer mit Heringen schon füllen. Wie sieht es denn nun wirklich aus? 
Gruß 
Hermann


----------



## Torsten (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*



corax schrieb:


> Hallo Heringsangler,
> ich werde am Wochenende zum Grevelingenmeer fahren und auf Heringe angeln. Weiß jemand aus eigener Erfahrung, ob die Heringe schon eingetroffen sind? Die wenigen Berichte in den Foren sind widersprüchlich. Ein Niederländer berichtet vom vergangenen Sonntag und stellt die Frage, nachdem er nichts gefangen hat ( und andere auch ) :" Dit jaar geen haring? " ( www.zeevisland.com/vangstbericht/Boot--April--2010.htm ). Einer behauptet, daß sich die Eimer mit Heringen schon füllen. Wie sieht es denn nun wirklich aus?
> Gruß
> Hermann


 

hi,ich kann nur sagen das auf Rügen Heringe beißen und das in rauhen Mängen,da ich selber auf Rügen war,und ich das gesehen habe wie sie Heringe gefangen haben in  1/2 Stunde 10L Eimer voll. ich geh mal davon aus das du auch in Holland Heringe fangen wirs,oder das der Hering dort in den Häven ist

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ted (22. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

hi corax,
meld Dich doch mal wenn Du zurück bist und berichte uns von deinen Fängen. Ich habe auch vor nächste woche zum Grevelingenmeer zu fahren, aber wenn noch nix läuft, dann werd ich das wohl verschieben.
Viele erfolg!

Gruß,
Bene


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Moin Hermann, nunja es wurde aber auch von dem einen zurück gerudert. Letzten Sonntag waren die Heringe noch nicht da. Es wurden zwar vereinzelt welche gefangen, aber noch nicht Eimer voll.


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Heute noch ne Mail aus Stellendam bekommen: Heute sind noch kaum Heringe gefangen worden. Zitat:  23-04-2010      nog steeds geen haring te vangen.  Ich denke das er sontag nichts zu vangen gibt.

Menno, und ich wollte meine Familie am Sonntag auch mal an die Heringe führen.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (23. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Mmmh, sehr ungewöhnlich: Die ersten Seezungen und Wolfsbarsche wurden gefangen, Hornhechte sind in großen Schulen in die Oosterschelde gezogen um zu Laichen,... nur wo bleiben die Heringe??


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Rob, du bist doch auch fast in den Niederlanden zu Hause. Hast Du denn noch nix gehört von den Fängen? Ist ja fast unglaublich.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (23. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Sie schlecht aus, hier und da mal ein Hering mehr (noch?) nicht.
Morgen fährt ein Kumpel von mir wieder auf das Grevelinger... .
Was im Moment gut läuft sind Plattfische, alles andere ist mehr sporatisch zu betrachten...#c.

Grüsse Rob


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Ok, dann warten wir bis zum 9ten Mai. Da ist das Hochwasser wieder Familienfreundlich.


----------



## helgen (25. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Waren gestern am Grevelinger Meer keine Heringe da es wurden auch keine auf den Kuttern gefangen wir sind dann wieder nach Hause wie viele Angler aus D auch.
gr helgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Moin helgen, danke für die PN. Dein Erlebniss deckt sich wieder leider mit den Mails aus den Niederlanden. Keine bis wenig Heringe werden gefangen. Allerdings finde ich das sehr komisch. Mal abwarten ob das diese Saison noch was wird. Sonst warte ich auf die Makrelen. Ich hoffe das die noch kommen dieses Jahr.


----------



## zeebarsch2 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

War auch am Freitag dort #q,und kann es bestätigen das es noch keine Heringe gibt.


----------



## Ted (25. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Wie siehts denn mit den Hornies aus?
Sind schon welche da? Das wäre doch ne schöne Ausweichmöglichkeit... Massenfänge wie beim Hering seind dann zwar nicht zu erwarten, aber spaß machts allemale...


----------



## corax (25. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Heringsangler,
ich war  von Freitag abend bis Sonntag gegen 12.45 Uhr immer mal wieder an der Brouwerssluis, besonders zu den üblichen Hochwasserzeiten, wenn Heringe durch die Schleuse ins Grevelingenmeer schwimmen. Am Freitag und Samstag habe ich weder einen Bootsangler noch einen Schleusenangler gesehen, der einen Hering gefangen hätte. Ein Niederländer hielt sich schon seit zwei Wochen vor Ort auf, ohne einen Hering gefangen zu haben! Und dann, am Sonntag, habe ich die ersten geangelten Heringe in diesem Jahr gesehen. Der Spitzenreiter hatte vier Heringe in seinem Eimer, einige andere weniger und die meisten überhaupt nichts. Ich schätze mal, dass da ca. 100 Angler auf der Schleuse standen. 
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Rob.a.m. (25. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Mit den Heringen sieht es dort übel aus in diesem Jahr, hoffentlich überträgt sich das nicht auf die gesamte Sommerfischerei... .

Die Hornhechte sind schon anwesend, jedoch noch bei ihrem Laichgeschäft. Also noch ein paar Tage warten .

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Auf jeden Fall war es richtig nicht die 270km gefahren zu sein, sondern hier bei uns auf der Ems den Tag zu geniessen.

Wie gesagt dann gugge ich mal ob was am 9ten Mai was geht.


----------



## zanderzone (26. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Wie kann das denn, das die Heringe noch nicht da sind, oder kann es sogar sein, dass sie gar nicht kommen?!?


----------



## helgen (26. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Das Wasser und die Luft ist einfach noch zu Kalt sagen die NL-Angler dort droben.
gr helgen#h


----------



## corax (26. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo helgen,
jeder der niederländischen Angler, den ich gefragt habe, hat ähnlich geantwortet. Aber an der deutschen Ostseeküste und weiter in Hvide Sande war es noch länger kälter, und trotzdem werden dort Heringe zur Zeit in großen Mengen gefangen. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die professionellen Heringsfischer auf ihren Kuttern vor der Nordseeküste der Niederlande auch über ausbleibende Heringsschwärme berichten.   
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## mr-bugg (26. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Leute,

ich kann nur bestätigen "ES SIND KEINE DA" wir waren heute in Stelledamm und sind mit meinem Boot rausgefahren......was soll ich sagen....... vielleicht bin ich zu blöde zum Heringsfang#c
Vor dem großen Damm geht gar nichts:c keine Spur von irgendwas.....450 KM für ein bißchen Bootfahren.....na ja hat aber dennoch Spass gemacht.

Wassertemperatur liegt bei 11,2 Grad 

Tom


----------



## dorschbombe (26. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Kann ja vielleicht auch mal sein, wenn ja ist das wohl so.
Muß man sich wohl mit abfinden. Aber wir geben die Hoffnung
noch nicht auf!!!|rolleyes


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Moin Dorschbombe, da es Dein erster Beitag ist: Herzlich wilkommen hier im Forum. Ich hoffe ab jetzt mehr Beiträge von Dir zu lesen.



dorschbombe schrieb:


> Aber wir geben die Hoffnung
> noch nicht auf!!!|rolleyes



Recht hast Du. Mal sehen ob es am 9ten Mai was wird.


----------



## dorschbombe (26. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Danke werde mich bemühen!|gutenachGruß Carsten!!!





gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Dorschbombe, da es Dein erster Beitag ist: Herzlich wilkommen hier im Forum. Ich hoffe ab jetzt mehr Beiträge von Dir zu lesen.
> 
> 
> 
> Recht hast Du. Mal sehen ob es am 9ten Mai was wird.


----------



## Solem (27. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Wir sind zu 2. am 14. Mai zum Heringsangeln auf der Nordsee-Seite Grevelinger Meer. Mal gucken was da so geht.


----------



## brummy010 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Mensch , alles steht in den Startlöchern und wartet . Ich glaube die machen es absichtlich :c

Ich fahre evt 13. oder 14. runter .  |kopfkrat


----------



## brummy010 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

mal ne frage . wie bzw wo fangt ihr den plattfische bzw wolfsbarsch da ?


----------



## corax (27. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Heringsangler,
so sah es am vergangenen Wochenende an der Brouwerssluis aus. Auf der Schleuse gab es schon trotz geringer Fangaussichten zeitweise Platzmangel, auf dem Wasser war die Lage schon deutlich entspannter.


----------



## helgen (28. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

An Corax wann warst Du denn Da wir hätten uns sehn müßen war mit ein WOMO da und Boot dran.
Ja zu den Heringen bei einem Fischhändler in Vaals NL bei mir um die Ecke gibts noch keine neue Mattjes.
Also haben die Berufsfischer an der Küste auch noch nicht viel gefangen.
Ich wünsche euch allen viele Heringe werde selbst nicht mehr Hoch fahrn.
Denn am 13.05.2010 gehts für eine Woche zum Bodden
und da gibst auch Heringe.
LG Helgen#h


----------



## Rob.a.m. (30. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Heringe sind da, hab es jetzt von meheren Seiten gehört.
Also viel Spaß denjenigen die am WE an die Küste fahren#6.

Grüsse Rob


----------



## helgen (30. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Danke für deine Info.
gr helmut#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*



Rob schrieb:


> Heringe sind da, hab es jetzt von meheren Seiten gehört.
> Also viel Spaß denjenigen die am WE an die Küste fahren#6.
> 
> Grüsse Rob


 


Hei Rob,#h

stimmt,die Heringe sind voll da.Aber deswegen muss keiner bis an die Küste fahren.
Bei den 2Brüdern in Venlo hatten sie gestern bestimmt 50 KG
in der Theke für 3€ das Kilo.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (30. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Es geht ums fangen und nicht ums kaufen von Heringen!!
Dann kann ich mir auch alle anderen Fische kaufen..

Manche Leute ;-)


----------



## zeebarsch2 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Sind die Hering am Browersdamm?


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*



			
				zanderzone;2918060Dann kann ich mir auch alle anderen Fische kaufen..
 
Manche Leute ;-)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info,Rob #6
> Hast evtl. den Smilie übersehen?
> 
> Leute gibts..|kopfkrat
> ...


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Juhu, dann kann es ja am 9ten los gehen............


----------



## theundertaker (30. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Kauft man Heringe pro kg? Wer braucht denn so viele davon...hab zwar noch kein Zelt aufgebaut, aber es dürften doch auch 400 g reichen oder?  

(jaja, dummes Gelaber, ich weiß , mir war grad danach...bin wieder still)


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Kauft man Heringe pro kg? Wer braucht denn so viele davon...hab zwar noch kein Zelt aufgebaut, aber es dürften doch auch 400 g reichen oder?
> 
> (jaja, dummes Gelaber, ich weiß , mir war grad danach...bin wieder still)


 



Nee,kein dummes Gelaber.#h

Rechne mal bei Laichheringen ca.50% Gewichtsverlust,
dann brauchst du schon die doppelte Menge. Werden
ja mit Kopf und Gekröse verkauft. 
In Dänemark rechnen einige nicht skandinavische Angler
mit ca. 99% Verlust.Deshalb müssen sie auch zum Teil
mehrere tausend Heringe fangen, um die Familie bis zum
nächsten Frühjahr satt zu bekommen.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Rob.a.m. (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*


```
stimmt,die Heringe sind voll da.Aber deswegen muss keiner bis an die Küste fahren.
Bei den 2Brüdern in Venlo hatten sie gestern bestimmt 50 KG
in der Theke für 3€ das Kilo.
```

Pass op du ! |supergri
|wavey:


----------



## angelsaxe (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

wollte die kommende woche mal an den damm. reicht die nordseeseite zum fangen oder sollte ich mirn schein holen u. die südseite nehmen? hm wie siehts dort aus mit campingmöglichkeit?


----------



## Ted (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

an der nordseeseite werden zwar auch immer mal weider heringe gefangen, aber du solltest besser auf die seite vom grevelngermeer gehen. 

die nordseeseite ist im sommer für wolfsbarsche sehr gut.


----------



## Bootsrookie (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Erst mal einen schönen guten Abend zusammen|wavey:

Erste Frage: kann ichmit meinem Sohnemann (12j) und als stolzer Besitzer des Vispas ohne weiteres im Grevlinger Meer angeln oder braucheich noch einen Extraschein?

Zweite Frage: kriegt man an der Slipanlage an der Brouwersschleuse ein 7m Boot ins Wasser?

Schon mal vielen Dank#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

@ Bootsrookie: Vispas reicht, Das mit der Slippe müsste gehen. Allerdings darf der Tanker nicht unbedingt 3m breit sein.


----------



## Bootsrookie (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

neeee 2,50m sonst darfste doch nicht mehr auf die Straße damit.
Naja klingt alles gut, jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass ich da jemanden treffe der auch Ahnung vom Angeln hat


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Wieso,, haste keine Ahnung vom Angeln? 2,5m ist mein Trailer auch fast breit. Die Slippe ist schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## angelsaxe (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

wo bekomme ich vor ort denn nen schein tageskarte fürs grevelinger meer? tanke in der nähe wo man einen bekommen kann? danke für weitere hilfreiche antworten? u. was für bleigewichte sollte man verwenden?


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Also Tageskaten kenne ich nicht. Hier bekomme ich immer nur ne Wochenkarte für 9€. Google mal nach einem Angelladen in Ouddorp ich denke da bekommt man auch eine Karte.

Bleie sind wie beim Heringsangeln üblich: 30-60gr


----------



## brummy010 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

doch , tageskarten hate ich letztes jahr auch , kosten so ca 2-3 € . da ist ein touristenbüro in scharendikje oder so , letzte ortschaft vorm deich . ich schaue mal nach bei googel , dann sag ich genau bescheid


----------



## brummy010 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

ich meine das war in ouddorp , ich finds leider nicht mehr .

war aber nicht klein das büro , sollte zu finden sein . 


viel spass

ich fahre zwischen dem 13. und 15. hin 

berichte mal wie es mit den tages karten war , muß mir auch wieder eine holen


----------



## Ted (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Die tageskarten bekommt man auch hier: http://www.zeevisland.com/seefish.htm
der typ in dem laden ist auch ganz nett und gibt gerne tips. wenn du also keine ahnung vom angeln hast, geh dahin ;-)

hat jemand ne ahnung wie es im moment mit den hornhechten aussieht? ich meine da sind sie ja shon, aber lohnt es sich schon für die kollegen dahin zu fahren?


----------



## angelsaxe (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

bekommt man auch so einen schein dort ohne deutsche angellizenz?


----------



## Ted (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

jops.
einfach hingehen und personalien angeben.
ist zufällig jemand über pfingsten da?


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*



angelsaxe schrieb:


> bekommt man auch so einen schein dort ohne deutsche angellizenz?



die deutsche angellizenz kannst du dir ueberall...ausser in dland ins haar schmieren .


----------



## brummy010 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

evt. fahre ich pfingsten hin !


----------



## jvt1972 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

wie siehts denn jetzt aus mit dem hering?


----------



## corax (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Heringsangler,
das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Die Nordseeküste in Südholland und Zeeland ist praktisch das Hausgewässer der Angler aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Fangberichte sind aber äußerst selten. Über die deutsche Ostseeküste wird man fast stündlich informiert. Ich bin vom 12. bis zum 16. Mai am Grevelingenmeer und werde danach selbstverständlich aus erster Hand berichten.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Solem (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Sind am 13. und 14. erst von neeltje jans aus raus und dann am zwiten Tag auf Hering. Werde auch mal einen kleinen Bericht schreiben.


----------



## jvt1972 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

JUHU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Wenn alles so bleibt, werde ich den Silberlingen am Sonntag dem 9ten das fürchten lehren. Aber laut den Niederländischen Berichten (sehr wenige) soll es ja jetzt doch klappen. Ich (wir, Dorschbombe kommt auch mit seinem Boot mit) werde sehen.


----------



## jottweebee (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

@ Jochen 

wünsche euch guten Erfolg.

Ich bin z.Z. in Hvide Sande und zeige den Hornis und Heringen vom Ufer den Weg zu mir


----------



## brummy010 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Mal so rande , es hat nicht zufällig jemand interesse an einem 

Wikking Saturn Rip 3,95 m mit 35 Ps (E-Start ) Merkury und Trayler (Lenkung ) 

|wavey:|rolleyes


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Brummy, leider etwas zu klein. Der Acki würde gerne wieder ein Meteor oder so ähnlich kaufen. Wobei der Jürgen mit seinem Wiking (siehe signatur über Dir gut mit solch einem Wiking klar kommt. Wir waren schon zusammen auf der Nordsee zum Makrelenangeln. Und ich hoffe das wir in ca 4 Wochen wieder mal angreifen können.


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Huuuiiiii, das war sehr schwierig. Wir sind zur besten Zeit angekommen. Zu der Zeit kamen schon die ersten vom Wasser. Was war da los????? Jetzt wissen wir es. Meine Familie und ich hatten einen Hering AM Boot, also keinen in der Hand gehabt. Meine beiden Mädels hatten schon keine Lust mehr und wir sind dann nach gut 4 Std wieder runter vom Grevelingermeer. Carsten (Dorschbombe) und Co fingen zu der Zeit noch ein Paar. Am Ende hatten die Drei noch ganze 26 STK.

Das was ich da gesehen habe ist nicht so dolle. Ich habe keinen Hering an der Spülschleuse selber gesehen. Die Möwen waren sehr rar. ca 20 STK. Auf den anderen Booten wurde auch nicht die Menge gefangen.

Mein Fazit: Heringe sind wohl da, aber nicht in riesiger Menge. Aussagen wie 2 Std vor Hochwasser und 2 Std nach Hochwasser zählen zur Zeit nicht. Man muss die klitzekleinen Schwärme suchen.

Evtl lag es auch mit Carsten daran, dass das Wetter aufklarte und die Paternoster besser gingen. Allerdings war der kalte Nordwind auch nicht wirklich zuträglich. Der sollte ja mit 3 BFT zunehmend 4 wehen. Was er mit 3BFt auch wenigstens tat.


----------



## corax (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Jochen,
vielen Dank für den Bericht. Vom kommenden, verlängerten Wochenende werde ich dann von gleicher Stelle berichten.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## jottweebee (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Jochen 

Das Wetter kann nur besser werden und damit auch die Aussicht auf Angelerfolg.
War also eine gute Idee von mir nach Hvide Sande zu fahren. Hier wurde reichlich Hering und Hornis gefangen (siehe im dortigen Trööt).


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Uuuuhhh Jürgen das Öl in meiner Wunde tut jetzt aber weh. 

Naja was solls. Habe jetzt meine ersten 1000 Beiträge auch nicht schlecht.

Leider wird es bei mir Zeitlich sehr eng. Ich weiß nicht ob ich noch mal los komme diese Saison. Wenn man von Saison überhaupt sprechen kann.


----------



## jottweebee (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Für die Mille

Hoch soller leben. Schnaps soller geben!!!!!!


----------



## Bootsrookie (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Und nochne blöde Frage:#c

Bevor ich mich nun am Freitag mit Sohnemann und Dampfer zum Grevelinger Meer aufmache noch die Frage ob die niederländische Schonzeitregelung (Kunstköder, Lebendköder etc.) die noch bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai gilt auch für das Grevelinger Meer gültig ist? Oder darf ich da hemmungslos auf Wolfsbarsch Hornhecht Platte und anderes Getier Jagd machen? Mein Kurzer ist schon ganz traurig das es "nur" auf Heringe gehen soll :g


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Bootsrokie, also Wolfsbarsch soll da auf dem Grevelinger nicht klappen. Hat uns am Sonntag ein Einheimischer gesagt. Andere auf einem Boot neben uns hat auch auf Hornis geangelt. Aber nix gefangen. 

Wie das genau mit den lebend Ködern aussieht weiss isch nicht. Aber mit Wattis sollte es doch gehen mit dem Angeln. Oder?

Anderen falls nimm Translate.google. com und schreibe doch mal dem Eef vom Hengelsport Hoek in Oouddorp ne Mail und frage Ihn.


----------



## Hecht.123 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hi,
welchen Kutter auf dem Grevelingen Meer nehmt ihr denn?


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Moin Hecht.123 Ich nehme diesen Kutter


----------



## Bootsrookie (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Hecht 1234

und komme mit diesem Kutter


----------



## corax (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Heringsangler,
ich bin am Mittwochabend an der Brouwerssluis angekommen. Heringe wurden so gegen 20:00 Uhr reichlich gefangen.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## corax (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Heringsangler,
am Donnerstag waren die Heringsfänge von der Schleuse nicht so gut wie am Vortag. Es gab zeitweise mehr Angler als Heringe.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Snoek (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

hallo zusammen,
wie lange kann man eigendlich heringe antreffen auf dem grevenlinger?wollte eventuell pfingsten mal mit boot und fam hinfahren.wäre natürlich schön,wenn auch erfolgsaussichten da sind.
snoek


----------



## corax (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo Snoek,
es hängt immer davon ab, was du unter Erfolg verstehst. Ich war jetzt beinahe vier Tage am Grevelingenmeer und habe zwei Heringe gefangen. Manche hatten gar keine. Also war ich sehr erfolgreich. 
Eine verlässliche Vorhersage über den Fangerfolg für den nächsten Tag ist schon unmöglich. So haben am Mittwoch abend die Angler an der Schleuse ganz gut gefangen. Die Eimer füllten sich schnell mit Heringen. In den folgenden Tagen sah alles wieder ganz anders aus. Es wurden kaum noch Heringe gefangen. Am Sonntag morgen standen deshalb trotz Flut nur noch drei Angler an der Schleuse. Wie es jetzt in einer Woche sein wird, das kann dir niemand vorhersagen.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## zeebarsch2 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo,
beissen noch die Heringe?


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Heringe Holland 2010*

Hallo,
waren am Wochenende in der Nähe von Renesse. Hab auch mal an der Schleuse geguckt. Gefangen wird, zu den Mengen kann ich nichts sagen, aber die Größe der Heringe war teilweise beachtlich.
Petri
Jochen


----------

